

Leaked Google presentation meant to counter monopoly criticism? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/05/08/consumerwatchdog-org-leaked-google-presentation-meant-counter-fed-inquiries-competit

======
padmanabhan01
In my opinion, monopoly is not a problem. unfair monopoly is. By unfair
monopoly, I mean monopoly status achieved with unfair Govt support, or
monopolies that exploit their status to achieve gains elsewhere etc. In case
of Google, it was well deserved and I don't even see what the courts even plan
to do. splitting it into two search engines would be the most ridiculous
solution.

If the Govt is really interested in stopping monopolies, it has to first fix
the monopoly of the Federal reserve and its right to print money out of thin
air.

